# Here they come!!! :)



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

just got home from work and she's just started labour  

God that was lucky!!! (OH was here tho )

She's very quiet, only knew she was having one cos her bum's wet.

There's a small orange bobble on its way out, not sure how long each kitten's gonna take ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Omg omg omg  *excited* Not sure if I posted on your other thread but I've checked it every day

Fingers crossed for you all 

Em
xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yay! Actual arrival, from when you can first see the kitten, should only take a few moments. Good luck


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hope it goes smoothly....


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

yay! time can vary - sometimes it can be as quick as ten mins apart sometimes it can be as much as 18 -24hours! The actual giving birth should only be a few mins though, once you can see it poking out it should be out within a max of about 15 mins, if its still half way u may need to just very gently help pull (But this is very rare - usually only if mum is very small/young or unusually large babies)

Dont forget stay calm and just keep an eye if your needed but hopefully she should do most of the work herself :001_smile:

Any bets on numbers this time? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

4 or maybe 5 

Em
xx

EDIT - I'm refreshing every 30 seconds :lol:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

loz83 said:


> just got home from work and she's just started labour
> 
> God that was lucky!!! (OH was here tho )
> 
> ...


That depends. Tail first kittens always take a long time and if the tail first one is also first out and it is also a first litter then you could be into a couple of hours active labour, but hopefully that won't happen. Gaps between kittens can be anything from a couple of minutes to 24 hours, my experience is that it is very common for them to come in pairs so that you have two then a long gap.

Liz


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

OMG....yeah !!! cannot wait for them to arrive...keep calm ...i will panic for you lol xxxxx


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

2 here already, one head first and second one was tail first, bout 20 mins apart 

both black and white, and very vocal 

mums doing brilliant, ud thing she's been doing it her whole life 

Cleaning them brilliantly 

Am I allowed to touch them, only she's dug herself that far down the box they're on the cardboard at the bottom !!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mum may not mind if you pick them up and move them to put something softer underneath. Do it without an fuss and just talk to her while you're doing it and she should be fine.
Congratulations on the first two :thumbsup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

YAY congratulations mum, both of you


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

my other female cat is being allowed to help clean the babies!!! 

Is this normal, I think it's lovely skittle is letting her help


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It does happen if the two cats are close but I'd keep an eye on them just in case mum changes her mind about the assistance.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

As above - they should be ok as long as mum is happy about it - make sure only mum eats the placenta's though as she needs the nutrients to help her with feeding x


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

yep, just kicked her out now for that , dint know they'd do that, was gross actually 

mum purring away at the min, think she's straining a bit tho so dont think number 3 is far off


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

oh cool congrats to the mom n u opf course


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh waiting anxiously, Hope all goes well  xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

so pleased its going well....you are all doing really well...wish we had a live feed  xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done mummy puss and human mummy too!  congrats!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

When Squeak had her kittens she had 5 within 30 minutes, I sat for another 15 minutes but I thought that was it so jumped downstairs to grab a quick breakfast.

I was away from her 1hr, went in to check on her and there were 6! She snuck the last one out lol


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

number 3 here now  all black and white as far as i can tell


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad all is going well and nice and smooth!

Markings are usually about right but some change as they grow so you never know really until they are a few weeks old. My gizmo was all black when first born and it wasn't until he was about 4 weeks old that we realised he was actually dark grey and black stripes - yet underneath he's bright white


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Glad all is going well and nice and smooth!
> 
> Markings are usually about right but some change as they grow so you never know really until they are a few weeks old. My gizmo was all black when first born and it wasn't until he was about 4 weeks old that we realised he was actually dark grey and black stripes - yet underneath he's bright white


sounds like a tabby smoke 

glad its going well, remember that if mum doesnt want them to feed dont put them on her, just keep them warm, some dont like kittens on / near them when they are still giving birth, but make sure that she can still seen them


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks TB  

She seems fine, and gives em a shove when she's giving birth again  makes me chuckle 

still only 3, one looks grey/white/black tabby now its all clean 

She's having a rest now, but defo at least one more to come, as I can still feel kittens moving inside her


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im guessing 5 kittens. Glad everything is going smoothly


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

4 now 

still feel wriggling in her belly tho, either one or two more i think


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

glad everythings going well


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Ooooo hope she's not a shock 8'er! Only experienced that once - got to 6 and was like ok thats enough now and she just kept on going


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Gone quiet 

xxxx


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

my whole family been phoning to c how they're doin  

everyones sooo excited


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Eeee girl! Don't do that :lol: My heart was in my throat :lol: 

Still 4? 

Em
xx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

loz83 said:


> my whole family been phoning to c how they're doin
> 
> everyones sooo excited


Not surprised - its just as exciting as a new human baby in the family and occasionally just as heartbreaking :cryin:

How they all doing? And was number 4 black and white too?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Ow you beat me


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

number 4 looks all black at the min, have to wait and c when she's cleaned him up (dont know sexes yet, refering to them all as 'he' lol)

and still 4 at the min 

My 1year old female has been cleaning mum, how nice is that, like having her very own midwife  and mum isn't bothered about having her in the maternity box at all!!!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

loz83 said:


> number 4 looks all black at the min, have to wait and c when she's cleaned him up (dont know sexes yet, refering to them all as 'he' lol)
> 
> and still 4 at the min
> 
> My 1year old female has been cleaning mum, how nice is that, like having her very own midwife  and mum isn't bothered about having her in the maternity box at all!!!


Ah bless they must be really close kitties  Although dont forget to kick her out again if mum starts getting restless :tongue_smilie:

All these kitties makes me far more broody than any stinky human baby does


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes I will do, fidgets always mothering her tho 

Think fidget'll leg it out anyway when she starts having another lol :lol:

at least mum doesn't have to use up too much energy cleaning herself and can save it for birthing  

She's had a bit of meat to eat, hand fed of course, little madam


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Come on mummy puss 

xxxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hoping all is still going well xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Any more Loz?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: I'm the same - stop talking to your family, stop answering the phone - we need second by second updates here Loz :yikes: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

ahh congrats!! cant wait to see pics


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

the next post i want to see on here is that another kitten has been born


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, still no more, defo got at least 1 to come tho, can still feel it 

how long do i wait before seeing the vets??

and I haven't managed to count all the placentas, not sur if she ate em before I had chance to c??

p.s sorry havn't posted in a while, me n mummy were getting some rest


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations xx.cant believe i missed it !!!!! we want pictures, we want pictures !!!!!,,,*


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant believe u missed it either, uv been here for the last 2 weeks, and the night she has em ur not ere lol


----------



## juzzyjuz (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulations. Did you end up with any more during the night?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mum and the very helpful midwife puss.
If you think there is one more in there i would give the vet a ring.
I went out last night and have missed all the action.
So glad every thing went smooth.

Isn't nature wonderful.

I just love looking at those tiny paws, so purfick


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Hows mummy and kittens this morning?


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

All were fine when I got up, mum had something to eat, no more born during the night. 

Phoned the vets as I was sure I could still feel one in there. Took her down at 9.50 and definately at least one in there, poss 2. Gave her an oxytocin shot and left her for around 30 mins.

Still nothing so she's having a caesarian. Vet can't say yet if the kitten(s) inside are still alive  , but we've definately got 3 healthy girls and a healthy boy


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Best of luck, hope you have two more live kitties and the op goes fine *lots of hugs*


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

did they actually scan her to confirm there were more inside?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have every thing crossed for mummy, i hope the C -section goes well and the remaining kittens are ok.xxxxx_


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

not a scan, but vet could feel at least one. Even I could feel one and i'm not a vet 

my fingers are all crossed too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_are they going to ring you and let you know , i bet your worried sick. i hate having to leave any of mine at the vets, and i dont rest till they are home.xx_


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

yes they're gonna ring me at about half 12ish


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed all is ok


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Who is feeding the kittens while mummy is getting her op and is recuperating?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hope the op goes ok, 
where are the other kittens?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Hope all goes well, she's still within the initial 24hours of starting labour so hopefully they will be ok, got everything crossed for you and mummy!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

the vets kept hold of the kittens while she was in theatre. They reverse the anaesthetic straight away so as soon as she's awake the kittens go back with her.

*GOOD NEWS *

one kitten still inside her, which is doing fine, a little boy (tabby) he's a bit slow so they're trying to get him to feed before they put the other 4 back as he's got some catching up to do 

I can pick them up after 1


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh im sooo happy for u hun! Always the boys eh! :


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

,,,_awww i am so pleased for you,so there was a little tabby waiting to pop out, awww i bet you cant wait to get them alll home,xxxxx_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

That's good, I'm afraid you are going to have a nasty bill though.

Liz


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your little furbabies!
Sooty sends big snugs to the new mum!

xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad all are ok and the C-section went wellxx


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

bill not too bad, £350  and mum n babies are doing fine


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

loz83 said:


> bill not too bad, £350  and mum n babies are doing fine


Hi, I am glad mum and kits are fine.
Maybe you could use your experience to pass on to some owners who seem to think all cats can do it by themselves 

some people havnt got the means of funding when it goes wrong  (thankfully you did!!) and your own experience goes to show things dont always go to plan......

But thank you for knowing something was worng, and contacting your vet without delay and making the decision so both your cat and her kittens are now safe.

wishing mum quick recovery and lookinh forward to seeing pictures of the new bunch


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry things didn't go quite to plan!

Glad mum and babies are doing okay, pictures please


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gonna try n get some gud pics tomoz, gonna let mum n babies settle for now 

N my vets is quite gud, paid 100 today and gonna pay 250 next month when I get paid, they'd have let me do it in smaller installments but i just want to get it paid 

kittens are suckling really well, and mums got a bald tummy now so they can get to the teats better (udders :lol


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well just had a go at weighing them but only got balance scales (going to pinch my mums electronic ones tomoz )

All weigh approx. 100g but the little new one only weighs about 85-90g


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures!

Glad mum and all the kittens are doing well.
Hope they all have a good nights rest and you as well.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done for getting your girl to the vets and on the safe delivery of the last little one :thumbsup: Glad to hear that mum and the kittens are now home and doing well. Look forward to seeing the little sweeties when they are settled


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

well i've currently been feeding skittle while she's nursing, as she doesn't like to leave the nest 

The vet gave me some food which they give after surgery for her to finish off (she hadn't managed it all) so iv put it on a small plate in the nest for her, she was really enjoying it  also tried to encourage her to have some water.

She looks very skinny now, all bony, i just want to fatten her up a bit


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Good luck fattening her up when she's getting milked constantly  Gratch is eating a truckload at the moment and she's quite skinny despite before getting pregnant she had a bit of a tummy pouch. She'll be getting a bit of relief now the kittens are starting eating solids. Just tell your girl it'll get a bit easier in 4 weeks  So glad everything went ok for you, good on you getting to the vets straight away.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations really pleased everyone ok... Good call with vets too


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Good luck fattening her up when she's getting milked constantly  Gratch is eating a truckload at the moment and she's quite skinny despite before getting pregnant she had a bit of a tummy pouch. She'll be getting a bit of relief now the kittens are starting eating solids. Just tell your girl it'll get a bit easier in 4 weeks  So glad everything went ok for you, good on you getting to the vets straight away.


I know, got some kitten food and kitten milk cos its got extra fat in it i think 

A lot of things were saying that she could go 24 hours or more n still be ok, just had a bad feeling tho, glad I trusted my instincts and got her straight there


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi ..just caught up on thread...great news...well done hun for getting her to the vets....get some rest yourself 

Congrats again xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Good luck fattening her up when she's getting milked constantly  Gratch is eating a truckload at the moment and she's quite skinny despite before getting pregnant she had a bit of a tummy pouch. She'll be getting a bit of relief now the kittens are starting eating solids. Just tell your girl it'll get a bit easier in 4 weeks  So glad everything went ok for you, good on you getting to the vets straight away.


If only that were true!! 



loz83 said:


> I know, got some kitten food and kitten milk cos its got extra fat in it i think
> 
> A lot of things were saying that she could go 24 hours or more n still be ok, just had a bad feeling tho, glad I trusted my instincts and got her straight there


give her some chicken breast aswell, hi life, good quality biscuits, anything fattening, what ever she wants basically!  :001_smile:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> If only that were true!!


Shh don't let Gratch know.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

morning 

mum and kittens still doing well  

She came running at me last night meowing and rubbing and i wondered wot was up with her! It was just the kittens were all asleep and she was wanting some fuss and stroking lol 

She's a fantastic mum, but her belly looks so strange, poor things bald, with stitches and big red nipples


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww bless her glad there all ok hun xx


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanxs 

Oh, and we have some more definate colours now, 2 girls are black and white, and 1 girl and the 2 boys are tabby (looks grey, white and black tabby) but we'll hopefully see more when they grow up a bit


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Also, she wont eat the kitten food!!! She prefers the adult stuff, would I be better buying some for a lactating queen?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Just feed her - it doesn't matter too much what it says on the label as long as it's a decent quality cat food (or tune or chicken of any sort of meat or fish). If you think she's thin now, with five kittens she is going to be a lot thinner in four weeks time. One of mine used to look like an RSPCA case every time she had kittens. It is impossible to overfeed her and once they are a few days old she will be permanently ravenous. Do make sure she has some dry food down for overnight, she will need it.

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

loz83 said:


> Also, she wont eat the kitten food!!! She prefers the adult stuff, would I be better buying some for a lactating queen?


My girl loses so much weight feeding kittens but the best thing I have found to help is raw. I used the Natural Instinct while she was feeding her last litter and she put on weight so quickly :thumbup:
Any good quality food will help though and plenty of it.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> Also, she wont eat the kitten food!!! She prefers the adult stuff, would I be better buying some for a lactating queen?


give her adult meat and kitten biscuits, classic (the brand) has extra taurine and is also ok for kittens (I called them and asked) so Id get some of that maybe? also try hi-life, allplaws (although thats not to be fed alone as its comlimentray) chicken breast, turkey, beef...literally anything she wants! :001_smile:


----------

